# stripping



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Recent job pic. This was the original paper( circa 1890) under 2 painted layers of paper. I truly wish stupid people would not paper wall paper. This original paper came right off with minimal effort ( it was plaster). BTW the ceiling was the same thing


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

this damn pic is right side up on my desktop

why oh why does it go sideways when posting here?????????????


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> this damn pic is right side up on my desktop why oh why does it go sideways when posting here?????????????


Have you tried turning your monitor sideways before clicking "post reply" ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

original post said "I truly wish stupid people would not paper wall paper.'

should have said PAINT wall paper


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> original post said "I truly wish stupid people would not paper wall paper.'
> 
> should have said PAINT wall paper


So far, you're 0-2 with this post:whistling2:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> this damn pic is right side up on my desktop
> 
> why oh why does it go sideways when posting here?????????????



That drives me nuts on here. I haven't had it happen when posting too often, but about 1/3 of the pics on my profile page are sideways.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

chrisn said:


> original post said "I truly wish stupid people would not paper wall paper.'
> 
> should have said PAINT wall paper


Well, how do you feel when intelligent people paint over wall paper? Or would that statement seem oxymoronic to you? :jester:


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Hope you are doing this job by the hour. Looks like you'll be there for awhile.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

chrisn said:


> original post said "I truly wish stupid people would not paper wall paper.'
> 
> should have said PAINT wall paper


Some wallpapers are meant to be painted. Woodchip or other textured ones for example


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> Well, how do you feel when intelligent people paint over wall paper? Or would that statement seem oxymoronic to you? :jester:


I don't believe any real intelligent person would do such a thing


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Some wallpapers are meant to be painted. Woodchip or other textured ones for example


Now, that's a whole different story


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

....


----------

